# Car Ride Advice



## DonnaC (Jul 31, 2011)

Hi, all

I have found a little Havanese puppy for my mother and plan to drive him to her in Missouri next week. It's about a 13-hour drive, but he's only 8 weeks, and I didn't feel it was right to fly him out, so we're going to love him all the way up.

Here's my question: My own Havanese, Baxter, gets car sick after only about 10 minutes in the car. I understand from others that your puppies/dogs have similar issues. In your opinion, is it better to ask the vet for something to calm his stomach or to just "ride it out"? I'm happy to clean up after him and make sure he gets water all the way, but, perhaps, medication would actually be better for him? I just worry about that when they're so little.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Momo means Peach (Jun 7, 2011)

When I picked up Momo from the breeder in Texas, about 4 hours away, she had told me that Momo had gotten car sick when going to a dog show. So, she recommended putting towels down in the crate and just clean her up when I got home. Luckily, she didn't get sick so I guess I got lucky.


----------



## steveoly (Jan 27, 2011)

Digs is now 15 months and he still has car sickness issues, primarily on longer road trips. When we travel longer distances (over an hour), I give him Cerenia which was prescribed by our vet. The suggested dosage is 2 pills, but I just give him 1 and it seems to work very well. It doesn't knock him out or even make him groggy. It just calms the stomach and eliminates the drooling.

While it sucked cleaning up past car sickness messes, the biggest problem I had prior to giving him meds was seeing him drooling with the saddest, helpless look on his face.


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Well, I personally wouldn't give a dog medication unless I knew for sure that car sickness was even a problem, it very well might not be. Brody got terribly car sick as a pup (less now with lots of exposures) and even though when I went to pick him up I brought what I thought was LOTS of stuff just in case (I actually thought I'd gone overboard in how many wet wipes, towels, etc. I had brought) I ended up going through all of them in the first 20 minutes and we still had another hour to go. Needless to say, it wasn't pretty. Not sure where the lil guy found so much to upchuck, but he sure did.


----------



## sashamom (Jan 12, 2009)

DonnaC said:


> Hi, all
> 
> I have found a little Havanese puppy for my mother and plan to drive him to her in Missouri next week. It's about a 13-hour drive, but he's only 8 weeks, and I didn't feel it was right to fly him out, so we're going to love him all the way up.
> 
> ...


While in I agree in part that it is best not to give medication if it is not needed, I think I would talk to the vet. My reason is that if the puppy has a bad experience on the first long trip it may never be able to enjoy traveling in the car. I would try to avoid a bad experience for the little one if possible. L & Sasha


----------



## steveoly (Jan 27, 2011)

Yeah, it's a slippery slope. I certainly don't want to become reliant on these meds for all road trips, yet I hate seeing him suffer. FWIW we don't hit the road often, but it's a 5 hr drive home for the holidays. He's gotten better at most short term trips around town, so I keep my fingers crossed that he just outgrows it one day.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I would give Baxter the medication its like the same stuff they give for sea sickness it will just make him sleep. The baby try not filling his or her tummie too much. And ask your vet.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

DonnaC said:


> Hi, all
> 
> I have found a little Havanese puppy for my mother and plan to drive him to her in Missouri next week. It's about a 13-hour drive, but he's only 8 weeks, and I didn't feel it was right to fly him out, so we're going to love him all the way up.
> 
> ...


A couple thoughts..sorry, you aren't going to like them and I don't mean to offend you. An 8 week old Havanese is too young to be taken from it's Mom and littermates. At that age they're still learning and they are forming their forever personality and to be taken away that young and to face a long car ride is a lot. Who is the breeder?


----------



## almostdogowner (Jun 23, 2011)

Our vet suggested Dramamine for car sickness (which, for our now 6 month old Hav presents in the form of excessive drooling within the first 3 minutes, to throwing up after about 10 min). I don't recall the dosage though (we just got the advice a few weeks ago and haven't been driving much since -- I'd have to call the vet to ask the dosage if I decide to use it, but I think it was less than a full pill).

As to the age of the puppy, with all due respect to JasHavanese, above, there is plenty of well-founded research/support in favor of bringing a pup home at 8 weeks -- Ian Dunbar, for example, if my memory serves me correctly (though it may not -- it's been a little while and the details escape me a bit0

As I understood it when doing my research, there are two schools of thought (one that says 8 weeks is best; one that says not before 10-12 weeks). When I did my research, i found the basis for both sides to be reasonable. We ultimately went with a breeder who allowed her pups to leave at 8 weeks -- after reading BOTH sides, I felt most confortable with this approach. And actually, we could not be happier with how it all worked out for us. 

Good luck to you!


----------



## DonnaC (Jul 31, 2011)

JASHavanese said:


> A couple thoughts..sorry, you aren't going to like them and I don't mean to offend you. An 8 week old Havanese is too young to be taken from it's Mom and littermates. At that age they're still learning and they are forming their forever personality and to be taken away that young and to face a long car ride is a lot. Who is the breeder?


My mother and I gave this a lot of thought and looked into it. She decided she wanted to do it at 8 weeks. I took my Hav, Baxter, and 12 weeks and, frankly, I thought that was a bit late.

I do agree about the car ride, though, and I've really gone back and forth about whether it would be kinder to just put him on a plane. In fact, I thought about keeping him for a couple of weeks before sending him. But, ultimately, I decided not to. My mother, who recently retired, wants a puppy who is really, totally bonded to her. If I keep him, I will spoil him rotten. And, although I still consider the plane ride, I just don't want to put him in other people's hands at this point.

So, I know the options aren't ideal, and I'm trying to make the best calls. I will call the vet about dramamine.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

DonnaC said:


> My mother and I gave this a lot of thought and looked into it. She decided she wanted to do it at 8 weeks. I took my Hav, Baxter, and 12 weeks and, frankly, I thought that was a bit late.
> 
> I do agree about the car ride, though, and I've really gone back and forth about whether it would be kinder to just put him on a plane. In fact, I thought about keeping him for a couple of weeks before sending him. But, ultimately, I decided not to. My mother, who recently retired, wants a puppy who is really, totally bonded to her. If I keep him, I will spoil him rotten. And, although I still consider the plane ride, I just don't want to put him in other people's hands at this point.
> 
> So, I know the options aren't ideal, and I'm trying to make the best calls. I will call the vet about dramamine.


Who is the breeder letting you do this? Please think about it again as 8 weeks with a Havanese is way too young to leave Mom. We keep the puppies until at least 10 weeks if not 12 weeks. Honest, I'm not trying to be mean, my concern is the puppy.....and I'd love to know the breeder because i can about guarantee it's a mill.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Here's some good information for people looking to buy a Havanese from the HCA website http://www.havanese.org/education/new-owners


----------



## DonnaC (Jul 31, 2011)

It is NOT a mill. Nor is it a high-end breeder. 

I would not purchase from a mill. And, I don't mean to offend you, either, but I think it's a good idea not to get too high-handed about this issue. I looked carefully at who I was purchasing from. The mamas do not have multiple litters every year. The puppies are well cared for and loved. The breeders require a neuter/spay agreement, and I would never think of not doing that unless I was buying from a very, very good breeder. The parents have been shown, and they are vet-certified healthy in the relevant ways.

I do think there is legitimate disagreement on the proper age to separate. I took my dachsund at 8 weeks, and they don't come much more well-adjusted than she is.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

DonnaC said:


> It is NOT a mill. Nor is it a high-end breeder.
> 
> I would not purchase from a mill. And, I don't mean to offend you, either, but I think it's a good idea not to get too high-handed about this issue. I looked carefully at who I was purchasing from. The mamas do not have multiple litters every year. The puppies are well cared for and loved. The breeders require a neuter/spay agreement, and I would never think of not doing that unless I was buying from a very, very good breeder. The parents have been shown, and they are vet-certified healthy in the relevant ways.
> 
> I do think there is legitimate disagreement on the proper age to separate. I took my dachsund at 8 weeks, and they don't come much more well-adjusted than she is.


Sorry, there's nothing high handed in what I said and am sorry if it sounded that way. 
Not giving the breeder though..... why not? Are the health tests of the parents on offa.org? A doxie is a different breed just as a dane is. I can only speak from the breeders perspective of Havanese


----------



## DonnaC (Jul 31, 2011)

Because I think, sometimes, folks can get a bit zealous on this subject, and I really don't think of this forum as a place to come and second-guess other people who mean well or to track down breeders we don't approve of. Maybe I'm wrong. Maybe the name of the forum should be changed to Havanese-purchased-from-acceptable-breedersForum.

I have no idea re whether the health records are recorded there. I have admitted I am not paying a high-end price for this puppy. I have also told you that the puppy will not be bred (or shown for that matter), but that it will be given an EXTREMELY good home. That's the best I can do.

I've learned so much here, and gotten such good advice (even when the advice suggested I was not doing something right). If I was participating in animal abuse, I'd expect to be dressed down. But, I'm not.


----------



## DonnaC (Jul 31, 2011)

Indeed, I used many of the criteria discussed here in deciding whether I could, in good conscience, purchase the puppy.


----------



## almostdogowner (Jun 23, 2011)

Just to reiterate my comment above, we also took our Hav from a breeder at 8 weeks. And without question, there are, decidedly, two schools of thought on this and both, in my opinion, are well reasoned. For us, though, the 8 week school of thought worked just a bit more for us, in practice and in reasoning.

Our breeder was SO not a mill, so I felt the need to respond, given the prior suggestion that "8 week release = mill" with no other considerations factored in. We got our guy from a small hobby breeder who does and did everything right -- health testing/records, socialization, and so on. And many have commented about the amazing disposition of our little guy.

For what it's worth, I understand, and share, the hesitation of posting a breeder name, given the tone and tenor of the criticism of some who subscribe to a different approach.

Best of luck to you and your mom on the pup and the car ride!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

DonnaC said:


> Because I think, sometimes, folks can get a bit zealous on this subject, and I really don't think of this forum as a place to come and second-guess other people who mean well or to track down breeders we don't approve of. Maybe I'm wrong. Maybe the name of the forum should be changed to Havanese-purchased-from-acceptable-breedersForum.
> 
> I have no idea re whether the health records are recorded there. I have admitted I am not paying a high-end price for this puppy. I have also told you that the puppy will not be bred (or shown for that matter), but that it will be given an EXTREMELY good home. That's the best I can do.
> 
> I've learned so much here, and gotten such good advice (even when the advice suggested I was not doing something right). If I was participating in animal abuse, I'd expect to be dressed down. But, I'm not.


I'm sorry, I'm trying to save you heartbreak down the line. We health test the parents to do our best not to bring any health problems down to your puppy. It doesn't matter if it's going to a show home or pet home.
What you save up front you can wind up paying over the years. There's so many cases of that and so much heartbreak  I hear it because we breed every now and then and people tell us the story of their dogs and you'll find others talking about it on one of the forums. 
Your heart is in the right place wanting to help your mom. I wish you the very best of luck and you could very well be one of the lucky ones. I hope so


----------



## almostdogowner (Jun 23, 2011)

JASHavanese said:


> I'm sorry, I'm trying to save you heartbreak down the line. We health test the parents to do our best not to bring any health problems down to your puppy. It doesn't matter if it's going to a show home or pet home.
> What you save up front you can wind up paying over the years. There's so many cases of that and so much heartbreak  I hear it because we breed every now and then and people tell us the story of their dogs and you'll find others talking about it on one of the forums.
> Your heart is in the right place wanting to help your mom. I wish you the very best of luck and you could very well be one of the lucky ones. I hope so


If I may express my confusion -- you seem to be continuing with yoiur assumption that this is a mill based solely on the age of the puppy at separation, and have now parlayed that presumption into a discussion about health testing.

The poster has made clear that she is NOT buying from a mill and that she has done the research and is comfortable with the health aspects of her choice.

I certainly respect that you disagree with the "8 week separation." But perhaps, you can agree to disagree on that point, without assuming that breeders who separate at 8 weeks are irresponsible non-health testing mills .... It's really not fair. Thanks.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Dexter was terrible with car rides! Vomiting all the time! We finally had to ask the Vet for some medicine. The meds made him sleepy and unsteady on his feet, but it worked. Dexter is great with car rides now.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

almostdogowner said:


> If I may express my confusion -- you seem to be continuing with yoiur assumption that this is a mill based solely on the age of the puppy at separation, and have now parlayed that presumption into a discussion about health testing.
> 
> The poster has made clear that she is NOT buying from a mill and that she has done the research and is comfortable with the health aspects of her choice.
> 
> I certainly respect that you disagree with the "8 week separation." But perhaps, you can agree to disagree on that point, without assuming that breeders who separate at 8 weeks are irresponsible non-health testing mills .... It's really not fair. Thanks.


You know what? Her post has been on my mind all day. Heck, it seems I have half the world mad at me. One person wants to buy a puppy from me then go on a vacation for a month. They say the puppy will go to the best salon to be cared for and will be well socialized when they come back and can't understand why I won't sell them the puppy. Another says they have a large aggressive dog at home but will keep the puppy away from that dog and are mad at me for not selling them a puppy. That's one of the reasons we don't breed often....placing the puppy and looking for 'perfect'.
She's said the puppy isn't from health tested parents so that's pretty much a non issue. Some care about that, some don't.
But back to my thinking most of the day about this. My female had a silent heat and we found out she was in heat when our male tied with her. I think I'm going to look for people who want the joy of a Havanese and place the puppies for half the cost of what we typically charge. 
Look where her heart is at. She wants to do something really great for her mom and she's willing to go way out of her way to do it. She could have opted to put the puppy on a plane and instead is making a very long drive to make sure the puppy is comfortable. That's dedication to the dog.
So you can teach an old dog new things...this one learned one today. Thank you.


----------



## DonnaC (Jul 31, 2011)

Jan -- what you said is awesome. My Christmas miracle this year; folks can disagree and then be OK (and better!). Wish the whole country could learn from this dialogue!

I really respect those of you who are doing all you can to make sure these great dogs stay great!

For what it's worth, the vet says the parents are healthy and they have been shown and the vet says never a defect in a litter. So, there may be risks, but I think I've done the best I can to limit them.

Thanks for all the advice, everyone. I talked to my Mom and she says, unless the vet says getting sick is a worse problem, she is not wanting me to medicate. She sounded so worried; it was very cute. I certainly don't mind stopping every two hours, if necessary.


----------



## heatherk (Feb 24, 2011)

almostdogowner said:


> Just to reiterate my comment above, we also took our Hav from a breeder at 8 weeks. And without question, there are, decidedly, two schools of thought on this and both, in my opinion, are well reasoned. For us, though, the 8 week school of thought worked just a bit more for us, in practice and in reasoning.
> 
> Our breeder was SO not a mill, so I felt the need to respond, given the prior suggestion that "8 week release = mill" with no other considerations factored in. We got our guy from a small hobby breeder who does and did everything right -- health testing/records, socialization, and so on. And many have commented about the amazing disposition of our little guy.
> 
> ...


I agree about the two schools of thought. I also got my Ceylon at 8 weeks and I am glad that I did so (and, I didn't get him from a puppy mill, and, I don't see how 8 weeks=mill either). I _also _understand why people might want to wait for a couple of weeks later than that. Just like with other potentially touchy subjects (such as vaccinations), I think that as long as somebody does their research and makes the best, informed decision for them and for their dog, there should be no blame or shame (or criticism) just because they picked one or another if it was an informed decision.

Donna, best of luck getting the baby to your mom's without trouble! I have the feeling that everything will be just fine


----------

